# creamed honey



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Sounds great, beesweetie. Which recipe did you have success with? I have tried numerous ones but have still come up short.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

What haven't you like about the finished product?


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Mr Todd, I'd suggest rereading the first post for the recipe. Dyce's method is the recipe.


----------



## dnebee (Jun 9, 2010)

You can find information on the Dyce method at the following link:

http://www.masterbeekeeper.org/dyce/creamhoney.htm


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I was hoping for a lazy-man method. I will just bite the bullet


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

how do you "grind" the seed crystals??


----------



## btedeski (May 28, 2009)

Black Creek said:


> how do you "grind" the seed crystals??


mortar and pestle


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Black Creek said:


> how do you "grind" the seed crystals??


I started by buying a pound of creamed honey for starter. Since that time I just keep a pound each year to add to 10 pounds of liquid honey to start 11 pounds of creamed honey to then mix with 110 pounds of liquid honey to make 120 +/- pounds of creamed honey.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I bought a fine flour grinder.


----------

